# Earl Scruggs passes at 88



## elder999 (Mar 29, 2012)

After my dad, this man was the reason why I learned to abuse the banjo the way I do.



> *(CNN)* -- Earl Scruggs, whose distinctive picking  style and association with Lester Flatt cemented bluegrass music's place  in popular culture, died Wednesday of natural causes at a Nashville  hospital, his son Gary Scruggs said. He was 88.











For the completely uncultured among you:








Not sad at his passing. Just glad he was here......


----------



## Senjojutsu (Mar 30, 2012)

When I heard the news I thought - he was still alive?  He definitely had a good run.  Must have been that clean, country living - RIP.

Then I thought back to my day of youth of watching The Beverly Hillbillies on reruns on the local UHF channels - look it up youngsters *U-H-F:*

Jed, the sage backwoods elder
Granny, with her homemade "rheumatiz medicine" (moonshine)
Jethro, always trying to be something new, like a secret agent... "Naught Naught Seven"
... and Ellie May Clampett - be still my pubescent loins.

Of course I related most to their Banks President, Milburn Drysdale... that cheap bastard with his insatiable lust for money.

Best exchange in a series' episode:

Drysdale: During the War(WW2) I was shot at several times.
His Secretary: Chief, you never went overseas!!
Drysdale: When you charge paratroopers forty percent interest (on loans) you don't have to go overseas to be shot at.

Wasnt there an episode with Scruggs - or another famous country musician in cameo -  who educated a world-renowned, classical violinist (being sponsored by Drysdales snobbish wife) on the proper way to play a fiddle ?

The classical violist responded with total contempt until he learned he could make several times his current annual salary while playing the fiddle touring in country music venues.


----------



## decepticon (Mar 30, 2012)

Although I like to listen to heavy metal rock, I am in a band that plays several Flat and Scruggs numbers. We could play out every night of the week if we wanted to, there is so much demand for their style of music in our rural area. But then when could I go to martial arts classes?????

Earl will be missed.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 30, 2012)

.


----------

